# Needed Pirate sounds



## Professor Vlad

ATENTION HAUNTING MASTER AND ALL OTHER GHOULIES!!!! This season i am building a full size standalone skeleton pirate captain for my families haunt, sadley i have no pirate sounds other then the standard sounds from some minor sights. I have a copy of the pirates ride song that i wil play as a background as he moves back and forth, thank you wiper motors. 

I would like to work some other sounds in the form of ghostly disembodied voices and battles but cannot find any, if anyone has a webpage or a sample cd i would be most appreciative. After all whats the point of a Pirate Captain if he has to suffer through the afterlife as a mute set of bones.....:devil:


----------



## Moon00

I'm not sure if you saw the post on here about these CD's or not but http://www.poisonprops.com/MainPages/CDs.html they have same fantastic sound effect CD's that sound great when played along with music (and alone as well). I'm doing a pirate theme haunt this year and we're going to use both the Haunted Pirate Ship CD and the Evil Wind CD for our haunt along with music that we already have. They have other CD's with more ghostly voices and things like that so you might want to check out all the samples and see if you find what your looking for.


----------



## Spookie

*Maybe this will be helpful?*



Professor Vlad said:


> ATENTION HAUNTING MASTER AND ALL OTHER GHOULIES!!!! This season i am building a full size standalone skeleton pirate captain for my families haunt, sadley i have no pirate sounds other then the standard sounds from some minor sights. I have a copy of the pirates ride song that i wil play as a background as he moves back and forth, thank you wiper motors.
> 
> I would like to work some other sounds in the form of ghostly disembodied voices and battles but cannot find any, if anyone has a webpage or a sample cd i would be most appreciative. After all whats the point of a Pirate Captain if he has to suffer through the afterlife as a mute set of bones.....:devil:


For soundtrack and sound clips: check out the CDs here: http://www.poisonprops.com/MainPages/CDs.html

I'm also doing some pirate scenes and think I may go with the Haunted Pirate Ship CD. There's a few pirate sayings under Human Sounds CD also. For as popular as Pirates are as a theme I'm surprised I'm not finding more sound tracks cds out there.

Here's another source you might also consider: AudioSparx. Try searching under Pirates. The track "Chaos" has some sword fighting effects. They have pricing for various uses: commercial and personal use.
http://www.audiosparx.com/

Anyway, if you need more _pirate music_, you can go to *iTunes* and do a search for "pirate" and come up with a lot of choices. Either by individual song or album. Sound bites available to give you an idea before buying.

Another good source for _pirate music_ information is the* Maritime Heritage Network*. Here's their link to the music section:
http://www.maritimeheritage.net/music/pirate_music.asp

Hope this helps matey!


----------



## meltdown211

First off please use the search feature of the forum. there are MANY threads that reference Pirate sound effects and it keeps the board un-cluttered. Second, try this. There is a whole folder of free pirate sound effects here..

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html?rnd=92

pass: hauntforum


----------



## Monk

arrrrr


----------



## mastermindabc

*Pirate Sounds*

I'm trying to find that same thing. The ambiance noises are great, but I wouldn't mind an audio loop that contains pirate chatter over the top of the background sounds.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

arrrr, 


how'em I doing?


----------



## mastermindabc

*Not quite sure what you're doing to say how you're doing...?*

Ya' Dig?


----------

